# PCGH.de: Zum Wochenende: die Musikempfehlungen der PCGH-Redaktion



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. November 2008)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## Jonas23 (1. November 2008)

Seeed schreibt man mit 3 e !


----------



## jupp009 (1. November 2008)

Da PCGH weder auf User hört noch willens ist dazu zu lernen und die Doktrin hier ohne ein Augenzwinkern weiter durchgepeitscht wird, verweise ich einfach mal: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...e-i7-bald-der-neue-bestseller.html#post300449


----------



## DerZwerg (1. November 2008)

die welt benötigt metal am besten death metal


----------



## Raiden1988 (1. November 2008)

ja. gescheite musik als empfehlung wäre mal ne spitzenidee


----------



## Xagi (1. November 2008)

....ach ja, über musikgeschmack lässt sich so herrlich streiten 
Metal & Gothic ftw!


----------



## kataklysm (1. November 2008)

man son dreck, die sollten lieber mal ne gescheite deathmetal, deathcore oder metalcore platte empfehlen. die meisten zocker stehen ja wohl eher auf metal


----------



## Jonas23 (1. November 2008)

peter fox is zwar net so toll aber seeed is die besten band überhaupt!!


----------



## mathal84 (1. November 2008)

kataklysm schrieb:


> man son dreck, die sollten lieber mal ne gescheite deathmetal, deathcore oder metalcore platte empfehlen. die meisten zocker stehen ja wohl eher auf metal




sei doch true und hör zeug das nicht durch sowas zu mainstream-kack wird


----------



## Tony-S (1. November 2008)

"man son dreck, die sollten lieber mal ne gescheite deathmetal, deathcore oder metalcore platte empfehlen. die meisten zocker stehen ja wohl eher auf metal"



Was bist du für einer, als ob jeder Zocker nur Metal hört. Und omg ich höre Metal UND hip Hop, erschreckend nicht wahr? - Peter Fox geht ok.


----------



## b0s (2. November 2008)

Das sind die schlimmsten 
Tut mir Leid, ich musste dabei unweigerlich an Bollo denken, was eine der denkbar schlechtesten Genremischungen ever ist (Hardcore und Gangstarap  )

Die Redis sind halt zu alt um viel DeathMetal/Hardcore zu hören, die gehörn eher noch so zur Hard Rock & Heavy Metal Fraktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## guna7 (2. November 2008)

Was'n das für'n Mist?


----------



## OSI_Lars (2. November 2008)

b0s schrieb:


> Das sind die schlimmsten
> Tut mir Leid, ich musste dabei unweigerlich an Bollo denken, was eine der denkbar schlechtesten Genremischungen ever ist (Hardcore und Gangstarap  )
> 
> Die Redis sind halt zu alt um viel DeathMetal/Hardcore zu hören, die gehörn eher noch so zur Hard Rock & Heavy Metal Fraktion http://www.thefugeeforums.com/forums/images/smilies/rockon.gif


 
So ein Humbug. Nur weil ich auf Wunsch anderer Leser mal Six Feet Under, Voivod, Edge of Sanity, Fear Factory, Napalm Death, Static-X, Cannibal Corpse, Waltari oder In Falmes im Schrank gelassen habe wird sofort wieder losgetrollt. 

Killswitch Engage, Sick of it All, Refused, Biohazard, Exploited oder Disturbed sind uns durchaus auch ein Begriff.


----------



## b0s (2. November 2008)

He, getrollt ja nun wirklich nicht 

Okok, ich wollte euch ja nicht alle für alte Eisen erklären 

Und dieses Format orientiert sich schließlich am Angebot von nowdio und eure Empfehlungen sind i.d.R. nicht der pure pop, also geht schon i.O.


----------



## OSI_Lars (3. November 2008)

Hehe, war ja auch nicht so ernst gemeint. 

Aber es ist halt schwer, es so vielen Lesern mit so unterschiedlichem Geschmack immer Recht zu machen.


----------



## b0s (3. November 2008)

Klar, ist nachvollziehbar. Aber ihr schaukelt das Kind schon irgendwie


----------



## DerZwerg (6. November 2008)

macht doch mal dazu eine abstimmung auf der pcgh seite oder im forum was die leute so hören dann werdet ihr doch sehen was die meisten wollen


----------

